# Anti-Static-Arbeitsmatte inklusive Erdungsarmband



## Dennis19 (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

demnächst wird der Prozessor (Liefertermin Dienstag  ) endlich geliefert, und anschließend kann ich dann mit meinem Tagebuch starten. 

Nun habe ich mir zur Sicherheit eine Anti-Static-Matte gekauft, mit einem Erdungsarmband. Da ich leider keine Anleitung gefunden habe, wollte ich wissen, ob ich alles "richtig" angeschlossen habe, beziehungsweise, ob es noch eine andere "Ansteckmöglichkeit" für die Erdung gibt, da ich bei der Steckdose eher skeptisch bin. 

Ich hänge hier drei Bilder an, wäre nett, wenn mir jemand dazu Infos geben könnte. 

http://www.abload.de/img/imag0066i8k9m.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imag0067lcjb1.jpg

und

http://www.abload.de/img/imag0068vojdx.jpg

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## doceddy (17. Februar 2012)

Welchen Sinn hat denn das ganze? Kurz vorher die Heizung berühren hilft genauso gut, Electric Man


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

Sieht soweit ok aus. Allerdings frag ich mich was das für eine komische Matte ist bei der kein voller Schuko-Stecker(welcher dann nur den PE nutzt) dabei ist.
Und immer dran denken: Die Matte leitet, das ist ihr Sinn und deshalb sollte darauf auf keinen Fall ein Betriebstest durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Dennis19 (17. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sieht soweit ok aus. Allerdings frag ich mich was das für eine komische Matte ist bei der kein voller Schuko-Stecker(welcher dann nur den PE nutzt) dabei ist.
> Und immer dran denken: Die Matte leitet, das ist ihr Sinn und deshalb sollte darauf auf keinen Fall ein Betriebstest durchgeführt werden.


 
Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber was ist ein Schuko-Stecker? ^^

Es war ein "Verlängerungskabel" dabei - Moment ich lade eben schnell ein Bild hoch, vielleicht ist das ja der besagte Schuko-Stecker. ^^

Voila - Hier bitte, wenn Du noch so nett wärst und einen Blick auf die 3 Pics werfen würdest! 

http://www.abload.de/img/imag006961a1z.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imag0070ypy3x.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/imag007115ans.jpg

Apropos, wie meinst Du das, dass die Matte leitet. Darf ich auf der Matte das Mainboard (Inklusive der Backplate für den CPU-Kühler) + CPU und Arbeitsspeicher montieren, ohne dass dabei eine elektrostatische Entladung von sich gegeben wird, die die Hardware beschädigt, oder habe ich da irgendwie etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Dennis19 (17. Februar 2012)

doceddy schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat denn das ganze? Kurz vorher die Heizung berühren hilft genauso gut, Electric Man


 
Das mag wohl stimmen, aber wenn man noch eine Nummer sicher gehen will, sollte man sich doch so eine Matte anschaffen  Mit der Matte wurde auch ein Erdungsarmband geliefert, so kann man immer sicher sein, dass eine statische Entladung zu 99,99% unmöglich ist. (Hoffe ich halt mal )

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

Dennis19 schrieb:


> Apropos, wie meinst Du das, dass die Matte leitet. Darf ich auf der Matte das Mainboard (Inklusive der Backplate für den CPU-Kühler) + CPU und Arbeitsspeicher montieren, ohne dass dabei eine elektrostatische Entladung von sich gegeben wird, die die Hardware beschädigt, oder habe ich da irgendwie etwas falsch verstanden?


Was so eine Matte und so ein Armband bewirken ist eben dass Entladung stattfindet. Und zwar sofort über die ganze Fläche statt erst bei großer Spannung als "Blitz". 
Das schützt die Hardware beim Zusammenbau, ist aber natürlich tödlich sobald man ein Netzteil an die Hardware anschließt und es an schaltet -> alle Löststellen etc. die auf der Matte aufliegen sind ja kurz geschlossen und damit auch das NT...


> Es war ein "Verlängerungskabel" dabei - Moment ich lade eben schnell ein Bild hoch, vielleicht ist das ja der besagte Schuko-Stecker. ^^


Schuko-Stecker= Schutzkontakt-Stecker
Sowas gehört eigentlich in die Steckdose:
Erdungsbaustein Schuko PK Elektronik Onlineshop: Weller Lötstationen, Entlötstationen, EGB/ESD, Flir Wärmebildkameras, Ultraschallreiniger, Präzisionswaagen, Laborwaagen, Zählwaagen, Lötkolben, Lötspitzen, Werkzeuge - Distributor von Bernstein, Flir,
Nicht so eine komische Krokoklemme die bei falschem Gebrauch an der Phase landet und wahrscheinlich auch keinen Schutzwiderstand besitzt.


----------



## Dennis19 (17. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was so eine Matte und so ein Armband bewirken ist eben dass Entladung stattfindet. Und zwar sofort über die ganze Fläche statt erst bei großer Spannung als "Blitz".
> Das schützt die Hardware beim Zusammenbau, ist aber natürlich tödlich sobald man ein Netzteil an die Hardware anschließt und es an schaltet -> alle Löststellen etc. die auf der Matte aufliegen sind ja kurz geschlossen und damit auch das NT...
> 
> Schuko-Stecker= Schutzkontakt-Stecker
> ...



Empfiehlst Du mir meinen ersten Computer über die Matte zusammen zu schrauben oder sollte ich einfach ein Stück Pappkarton als Unterlage verwenden und mich vorher am Heizkörper erden?  Kann ein Hardwaredefekt durch die Matte ausgeschlossen werden?

Ok, dass mit der Matte und Entladung wusste ich nicht, hört sich aber auch gefährlich an... ^^ Mhh... :/

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, allerdings bin ich neu auf dem Gebiet und das wird mein erster Computer im Eigenbau... ^^ Aber ich bin gierig nach Wissen und werde mein Bestes geben!


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

Zum Zusammenbau ist die Matte genau das richtige(auch wenn sie nicht uuunbedingt nötig ist).

Ich will dir halt nur klar machen dass du nicht auf die Idee kommen solltest nach dem Zusammenbau von Mobo, CPU etc. das ganze dann auf der Matte in Betrieb zu nehmen.


----------



## Dennis19 (17. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das schützt die Hardware beim Zusammenbau, ist aber natürlich tödlich  sobald man ein Netzteil an die Hardware anschließt und es an schaltet  -> alle Löststellen etc. die auf der Matte aufliegen sind ja kurz  geschlossen und damit auch das NT...


 
Kann ich (Nachdem ich alles auf der Matte zusammengesetzt habe), das Motherboard problemlos in das Gehäuse einsetzen, oder würde es dann auch zu einer Entladung (Blitzartig) kommen, und die Hardware beschädigen?

Wie sieht es eigentlich anschließend aus, da Du das Netzteil angesprochen hast. Das Netzteil werde ich zum Schluss einbauen. Kann ich das Netzteil ohne Sorgen anschließend einschalten und den PC hochfahren, oder wäre das zu riskant? ^^

Ich entschuldige mich wieder mal für meine Unwissenheit und bedanke mich zugleich für deine Information und Erklärung! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

Sagen wir es mal so:
Wenn du den PC erst an machst wenn alles im Gehäuse steckt und wenn du während des Einbaus nicht mit Gummisolen auf Gummiboden rum rennst oder dir ständig einen Polyester Pullover aus und wieder an ziehst wird eh nichts schief gehen  .


----------



## Dennis19 (17. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so:
> Wenn du den PC erst an machst wenn alles im Gehäuse steckt und wenn du während des Einbaus nicht mit Gummisolen auf Gummiboden rum rennst oder dir ständig einen Polyester Pullover aus und wieder an ziehst wird eh nichts schief gehen  .


 
Ok perfekt! Danke für die Erklärung.

Zusammenfassend (und zur Kontrolle)... Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass ich den schwarzen Verlängerungsstecker (http://h9.abload.de/img/imag006961a1z.jpg) direkt an der Steckdose anstecke -> Anschließend den runden "Steckknopf" (http://h9.abload.de/img/imag006961a1z.jpg) auf die Matte stecke (So wie bei amazon.de zu sehen http://www.amazon.de/Lindy-Elektronik-43080-mounting-kit/dp/B000I2JX3A/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t) / knöpfe, und via einer Öffnung das blaue  Erdungsarmband anschließe um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein?  (Ebenfall auf dem Amazon.de Bild http://www.amazon.de/Lindy-Elektronik-43080-mounting-kit/dp/B000I2JX3A/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t)

Danke einstweil für Deine Hilfe! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## Dennis19 (17. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so:
> Wenn du den PC erst an machst wenn alles im Gehäuse steckt und wenn du während des Einbaus nicht mit Gummisolen auf Gummiboden rum rennst oder dir ständig einen Polyester Pullover aus und wieder an ziehst wird eh nichts schief gehen  .


 
P.S. Während des Einbaus werde ich halbnackt sein ^^ Nur meine Boxershort (100% Baumwolle) werde ich anbehalten.  Der Raum ist gut beheizt somit ist das halbnackt-sein im Winter auch kein Problem. 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## rebel4life (18. Februar 2012)

So empfindlich sind die Komponenten nicht, denn Bauteile werden heutzutage mit Schutzeinrichtungen ausgestattet. In Firmen, in denen man einen täglichen Durchsatz von 200 Mainboards usw. hat, da ist es ggf. relevant, aber im privaten Bereich? Eher weniger.

Diese Matten sind übrigens keine guten el. Leiter - die haben mehrere Megaohm Widerstand (kannst selber mit einem Ohmmeter ausprobieren), wären die niederohmig, dann würde eine solche Matte mehr schaden als nützen. Genauso wie diese Armbänder auch alle in der Regel über einen 1 Megaohm Widerstand geerdet sein.

Das mit der Krokoklemme kannst du meinetwegen an einem Heizungsrohr machen, aber an der Steckdose bitte auf einen Schuko -> Erdungskontakt Adapter zurückgreifen.

PS: Bereits beim Entnehmen aus einer Verpackung können bis zu 20kV Spannung entstehen.


----------



## Dennis19 (18. Februar 2012)

rebel4life schrieb:


> So empfindlich sind die Komponenten nicht, denn Bauteile werden heutzutage mit Schutzeinrichtungen ausgestattet. In Firmen, in denen man einen täglichen Durchsatz von 200 Mainboards usw. hat, da ist es ggf. relevant, aber im privaten Bereich? Eher weniger.
> 
> Diese Matten sind übrigens keine guten el. Leiter - die haben mehrere Megaohm Widerstand (kannst selber mit einem Ohmmeter ausprobieren), wären die niederohmig, dann würde eine solche Matte mehr schaden als nützen. Genauso wie diese Armbänder auch alle in der Regel über einen 1 Megaohm Widerstand geerdet sein.
> 
> ...



Ist das gut, wenn sie über einen Megaohm geerdet sind (Armband) ?

Naja, ich habe da allerdings ein kleines Problem...  Das Erdungsarmband oder besser gesagt die Krokoklemmer bekomme ich nicht ans Heizungsrohr. Das Rohr hat nämlich einen Durchmesser von 1-1,5cm - dafür ist die Krokoklemme zu klein.

Gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit, die Krokoklemme zu montieren (Z.b. an einen Pappkarton / an die Verpackung des Mainboards)? Oder sollte ich ganz auf die Matte verzichten, und nur einen Pappkarton als Unterlage verwenden und vorher das Rohr am Heizkörper anfassen?

Sorry das ich hier so viel Panik verbreite, aber ich möchte mich, so gut wie möglich absichern! 

Liebe Grüße,

DEnnis

Apropos "Entnehmen aus der Verpackung" - Wie stelle ich das am Besten an? Vorher erden und anschließend entpacken, oder auf der Matte entpacken oder mit einer Hand das Rohr an der Heizung anfassen, und mit der anderen Hand entpacken? ^^


----------



## rebel4life (18. Februar 2012)

Du machst dir zu viele Sorgen. Das was du da hast würde für einen ESD Platz in keinem Fall reichen. 

Ein ESD Platz kostet mehrere Tausend Euro, Matte und Armband sind da nix. Die bekommt man für unter 20€.


----------



## Dennis19 (18. Februar 2012)

Ok, danke für die Information! 

Naja, ist schließlich mein erster Computer im Eigenbau.  Am Anfang ist man anscheinend immer überaus vorsichtig. ^^

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------

